# Funnelweb in pet shop



## abbott75 (Oct 15, 2007)

I stopped by the local pet shop to sell some mice today and they had a female funnel web for sale! Apparently it was captive bred. I'm not at all considering buying it, just wondering if anybody has any experience keeping one?

Adam


----------



## Bouncer (Oct 15, 2007)

My hubby keeps one, we also sell them when available, but only to people with specialist permits for reptiles. Not a law but just so we know they have experience with venom.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 15, 2007)

I've kept them. Out of interest how much was on it? and what state was the shop


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 15, 2007)

Does anyone else think it's a little strange that Average Joe can keep a Funnel web but years of experience (and expense) are required for something like a RBB?

Anyway, what are they like to keep?


----------



## Goannas1 (Oct 15, 2007)

ive been keeping them for about 3-4 years now


----------



## Goannas1 (Oct 15, 2007)

JasonL said:


> I've kept them. Out of interest how much was on it? and what state was the shop



about 2 years ago there was one on rdu for $30


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 15, 2007)

Considering you usually only get swelling where you were bitten with a funnel web, I don't think it's weird at all.
You've been able to buy 'bird eating spiders' for years at my local pet shops.


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 15, 2007)

It was $55 for the spider and a small tank in NSW.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 15, 2007)

need to be kept really cool, like 15 - 20 deg. will perish quickly in temps over 25. Males are short lived, Females live for ever. Males will wander around the enclosure on occasions, females hardly leave their burrows. I have kept them in tanks under the house as this was the only place that stayed constanty cool during summer.


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 15, 2007)

That's interesting, I'd never really thought of funnel webs as 'pets' before. The shop is my favourite one to visit in this area, the rest of the local ones are the overly commercial Pets Paradise franchises.

There were four spiders for sale, two captive bred Aussie Tarantulas, the Funnel web and a wild-caught trap door.


----------



## Jen (Oct 15, 2007)

What is the name of the shop?


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 15, 2007)

To be honest, I don't actually know . It's in Wyong, on Alison Road, next to the Servo.


----------



## Jen (Oct 15, 2007)

Ah, Wyong, that explains it then


----------



## PhilK (Oct 15, 2007)

I'd love to keep funnelwebs, if keeping them cool wasn't such a necessity! No way could they stay that cool in a Brisbane summer


----------



## darkangel (Oct 15, 2007)

lol that's funny. i saw about 4 or 5 funnel webs being sold at one of my local pet shops today to. not sure what they were selling them for but thought it was a bit odd.


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 15, 2007)

I always check out what they have for sale whenever I drop in some mice. For some reason I always seem to leave with more than I came in with though...:shock:


----------



## Jen (Oct 15, 2007)

How much do you get for your mice if you don't mind me asking? Frozen or live?


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 15, 2007)

I just sell them for $1 each live. I know I could get more for them, but it's just a fun little hobby and the low profit really doesn't bother me... (and gives me an excuse to go to the pet shop )


----------



## Jen (Oct 15, 2007)

wow the place at morisset only pays 50 cents live


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 15, 2007)

Heh, I suppose I'm getting a pretty good deal then!

How much do they resell them for?


----------



## Jen (Oct 15, 2007)

$4.95


----------



## PhilK (Oct 15, 2007)

darkangel said:


> lol that's funny. i saw about 4 or 5 funnel webs being sold at one of my local pet shops today to. not sure what they were selling them for but thought it was a bit odd.


Where was that petshop if you don't mind?


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 15, 2007)

Jen said:


> $4.95


:shock:!
For mice!? Whoa, I once paid $4 for mice and felt I was being ripped off. The shop I sell to at the moment sells them for $3, no wonder they fly out the door!


----------



## Jen (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah, might have to try somewhere else to sell to, but Morisset is close, so shrug


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 15, 2007)

They are very interesting although i am not aloud to get any spiders yet. Yet...


----------



## falcon69 (Oct 15, 2007)

you would still need to go to the hospital if you were biten by a funnelweb..and need a bandage as you would for veno snake bite..and may require the antivenom..just because they can not climb up smooth sufaces,..they relatively easy to look after a nice cool room not really any hotter than 25..the boys only usually live for 4years max..girls longer...they are a impressive spider to watch,..but i dont really think they should be selling them as pets..they can do some damage..


----------



## cuddlykylie (Oct 15, 2007)

darkangel what petshop were you in


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm sure they wouldn't sell to just anyone. But, really, If anyone is stupid enough to go out and buy a highly venomous spider and do anything silly with it, they deserve the bite IMO.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 15, 2007)

PhilK said:


> I'd love to keep funnelwebs, if keeping them cool wasn't such a necessity! No way could they stay that cool in a Brisbane summer



I'm sure you could keep the Northern Sp.'s of tree Funnel Web much easier than the Sydneys, if you can find one...


----------



## mickousley (Oct 15, 2007)

Sue and i used to be the collection point for the illawarra area we had 20 at one time i think there great pets but she couldnt wait to put them on the van to the reptile park
mick
would love some now but


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 15, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Considering you usually only get swelling where you were bitten with a funnel web, I don't think it's weird at all.
> You've been able to buy 'bird eating spiders' for years at my local pet shops.



LOL tateana only swelling!!

the male funnel web has the most toxic venom of any spider in the world,
it is dangerously neurotoxic and responsible for many deaths in humans
and is very painful on top of that LOL


----------



## PhilK (Oct 15, 2007)

Definitely not the most toxic in the world mate. I believe the Wanderng Spider of Brazil has that dubious honour..?


----------



## bjbk18 (Oct 15, 2007)

hey, ive kept a bird eating spider b4 they r really cool to keep, great to watch eating and leave sheds which r great 4 scaring people. i would love a funnel web!!!


----------



## Veredus (Oct 15, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Definitely not the most toxic in the world mate. I believe the Wanderng Spider of Brazil has that dubious honour..?


 
This is true, but apparently they rarely inject a lethal amount of venom


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 15, 2007)

abbott75 said:


> Does anyone else think it's a little strange that Average Joe can keep a Funnel web but years of experience (and expense) are required for something like a RBB?
> 
> Anyway, what are they like to keep?




Not in Victoria:evil:


----------



## COOP (Oct 15, 2007)

please post pics of any pet funnel webs if available. Thanks in advance, coop


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 15, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Definitely not the most toxic in the world mate. I believe the Wanderng Spider of Brazil has that dubious honour..?



well the guiness book of record states the toxin in the wandering spider is the most potent,
but further reading states it is responsible for deaths in young children.

the sydney funnel web has killed 14 people both adults and children since 1927

havent found anything directly comparing the venom of the two spiders
funnelweb might inject more??


----------



## urodacus_au (Oct 15, 2007)

I was under the impression Hadronyche infensa of northern Australia was considered to have the most potent venom. Could be wrong, havent kept up to date with spiders for a few years.
Go for H infensa or H formidibalis Phil, bigger animals and from around your area i believe.

Atrax robustus might have potent venom, but they could never be classed as a dangerous animal. Youd have to be thick as two short planks to be bitten by a captive critter.

Cheers
Jordan


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 16, 2007)

Id love a funnel web, cant imagine it being anymore aggressive than the asian Haplopelma species ive kept, whats the usual price paid for them ?
Would you be allowed to go out and collect youre own ?


----------



## JasonL (Oct 16, 2007)

The male Sydney Funnel Web is the most toxic spider in the world on bite stats, being the only spider to have killed children in under half an hour, ( it has killed a child in under 15 minutes on one occasion). H. formidibalis is thought to be "as toxic" though bites are rare from these tree dwelling sp. and no one has died from the few bites they have given out, though they are highly aggresive as their name states. Brown Recluse are more like a White Tail in bite nature, not really that bad unless you are one of the few who have a bad reaction, then it's terrible, but you will live... The Wandering Spider is the OS bad boy.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 16, 2007)

Moreliaman said:


> Id love a funnel web, cant imagine it being anymore aggressive than the asian Haplopelma species ive kept, whats the usual price paid for them ?
> Would you be allowed to go out and collect youre own ?



They are usually free! if you live in an area they can be found, they can be collected from non protected areas ( ie. National Parks ect) at will, though there's really not many people interested in doing so. They are highly aggressive and will die if stressed out too much.


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 16, 2007)

abbott75 said:


> Does anyone else think it's a little strange that Average Joe can keep a Funnel web but years of experience (and expense) are required for something like a RBB?.....



I agree. I think sellers should be very careful who they sell animals like this to. I am sure National Parks' lines "there's no excuse to be bitten" would come in play if something did go wrong.


----------



## bylo (Oct 16, 2007)

we have some thing like 44 species of funnel web spiders in Australia , some of them have next to no venom at all hence the Sydney funnel web.
the only problem in selling funnel web spiders to me is if there is a miss identification as there is veray little difference in appearance in between some species.
I keep 10 different species my self that I am currently studying .
but we do not sell them to the public .


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 16, 2007)

bylo said:


> we have some thing like 44 species of funnel web spiders in Australia , some of them have next to no venom at all hence the Sydney funnel web.
> the only problem in selling funnel web spiders to me is if there is a miss identification as there is veray little difference in appearance in between some species.
> I keep 10 different species my self that I am currently studying .
> but we do not sell them to the public .



This particular spider was a female Blue Mountains Funnel Web.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 16, 2007)

urodacus_au said:


> Go for H infensa or H formidibalis Phil, bigger animals and from around your area i believe.
> 
> Cheers
> Jordan



infensa and formidibalis are found in SEQ from memory.


Formidibalis sounds like a character out of Asterix, just need to add an X ...........................Formidibalix...:lol:


----------



## ozianimals (Oct 16, 2007)

*Rbb*



abbott75 said:


> Does anyone else think it's a little strange that Average Joe can keep a Funnel web but years of experience (and expense) are required for something like a RBB?
> 
> Anyway, what are they like to keep?


Funnel webs are not endangered species and you can tread on them quite easily a RBB you should not stand on and they are protected.:lol:


----------



## falcon69 (Oct 16, 2007)

so if everyone went around a stamped on funnelwebs then their would be no spiders to make antivenom...then we would all be stuffed...
i agree with what was said befre, people should not be allowed to go out and buy animals that can kill you..without some sort of experience..i dont think everyone starting out in reptiles would go out and buy a veno..no. most people need some sort of experience to handle them and its the same with spiders,,regardless weather its a tarantula or funnelweb..both can do damage.but the unfortante thing is theres going to be those people who go out and buy these animlas just for the hell of it,or a show thing..its the same with snakes theres also a small majority of people who do the same,,,


----------



## ozianimals (Oct 17, 2007)

Information on Funnel Web Spiders can be found at http://www.termite.com.au/pest-control-advice.html for all of those interested in them......


----------



## ilovepythons (Oct 17, 2007)

"people should not be allowed to go out and buy animals that can kill you..without some sort of experience.."

Guess that means that there should be licences for horses, large dogs etc.......................................................


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 17, 2007)

ilovepythons said:


> "people should not be allowed to go out and buy animals that can kill you..without some sort of experience.."
> 
> Guess that means that there should be licences for horses, large dogs etc.......................................................



Good point. I think that if I had a room I could devote to animals, I'd be fine keeping a Funnel web. That way I could prevent anyone else having contact with it and endangering themselves.


----------



## digdown2001 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi,
Adult Northern Tree Funnel-web (which by the way are about the most difficult of the FW's to keep in captivity ):







Adult Toowoomba FW:






Being sold in petshops??? That IS scary!

The wandering spiders of South America encounter more people, so more are bitten there then with the FW, however, in a "top ten" list of most venomous, the entire list would fill with FW's (both _Atrax_ and _Hadronyche_), no other spider is even close (with the exception of the Aussie mouse spiders, genus _Missulena_. A young girl was bitten up in Gatton in the early 80's, went into a coma and needed to receive the FW antivenine to recover, which she promptly did)

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## JasonL (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice spiders, is it stress that knocks off the Hadronyche?


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 17, 2007)

They really are nice. Are they captive bred or wild?


----------



## digdown2001 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi,
Stress is a major factor with the FW's. the Northern Tree species is by far the most highly strung of the group, I remember one I touched once threw a limb! That is a high stress level if ever I heard of one. I have also opened enclosures to see the northerns throw legs at the disturbances, thankfully the fossorial spp. are a lot calmer.

The other two big factors that relate to high mortalities in captivity are humidity and heat. Most of the FW's love a LOT of humidty, yet they loath the warm weather (completely unlike the Aussie tarantulas available nowadays). With this group, the colder you keep them, usually the better you will do. I use a mix of sand and sphagnum moss, which they seem to love mostly. The arboreal spp. get a nice piece of cork....

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## JasonL (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, I have found the only place I could keep Sydneys alive was in tanks under the house (where they thrived). But it was an effort just to get down there to look at them.


----------



## richo99 (Jan 29, 2008)

What's the best environment to keep a Sydney funnel web in? What do they eat?


----------



## richo99 (Jan 29, 2008)

What do they eat?


----------



## dragon170 (Jan 29, 2008)

I never realised there were so many different types of funnel webs always thought there was just the 2 (sydney and tree):shock:. Personally hate spiders they scare the crap out of me but can see why some people would be interested in them but I think I will stick to snakes:lol:


----------



## toxinologist (Jan 29, 2008)

urodacus_au said:


> Atrax robustus might have potent venom, but they could never be classed as a dangerous animal. Youd have to be thick as two short planks to be bitten by a captive critter.



You obviously have little experience with Atrax or Hadronyche spp. Jordan, and have certainly never had one use a milking pipette as a ladder to the fingers holding it...

Funnel webs may well be fascinating spiders to keep in captivity, but if you think for a moment that they are not dangerous then you are seriously deluded, and on a path straight to an Emergency Room.

Bites by male Atrax robustus have caused deaths in humans in as little as 15 minutes. Of 13 definite fatalities between 1927 and 1980, 5 of the victims were >15 years of age. Antivenom is available at major hospitals in the regions where these spiders occur, but it's availability should not be taken as a reason not to be worried about the risks of being bitten.

As with any venomous animal, there are risks and responsibilities if you chose to keep them. I would imagine however that the parents of a child who gets bitten by his or her newly purchased pet funnel-web, might take a fairly dim view of the business or individual who sold it. Some lawyer will probably get to repay his mortgage with the proceeds...

Cheers


David


----------



## cockney red (Jan 29, 2008)

*Sydney Funnelweb is numero uno. Official.*


 PiMp said:


> well the guiness book of record states the toxin in the wandering spider is the most potent,
> but further reading states it is responsible for deaths in young children.
> 
> the sydney funnel web has killed 14 people both adults and children since 1927
> ...


----------



## cockney red (Jan 29, 2008)

*:shock:Believe it:shock:*


Moreliaman said:


> Id love a funnel web, cant imagine it being anymore aggressive than the asian Haplopelma species ive kept, whats the usual price paid for them ?
> Would you be allowed to go out and collect youre own ?


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 29, 2008)

toxinologist said:


> You obviously have little experience with Atrax or Hadronyche spp. Jordan, and have certainly never had one use a milking pipette as a ladder to the fingers holding it...



Is that a boast David? Id say theres very few people in Australia or even the world that milk Atrax and/ or Hadronyche so no, i havent had one run up a pipette 
I stand by what i said, and if you cant stop one bolting up a milking pipette you shouldnt be handling them in the first place. They may be dangerous if unseen or handled incorrectly but they dont compare to highly mobile, unpredictable species. All it takes is common sense.

Quite an ignorant comment from a 'respected' toxinologist/ taxonomist.
Cheers
Jordan


----------



## toxinologist (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Jordan,

It's not a boast, it's a fact. Ask someone like Lyn Abra or Robyn Worrell who've both spent a lifetime working with funnel webs just how agile Atrax can be if you're not prepared to accept my word for it.

But to be honest, If you don't have the common sense to take the advice of someone who was milking Atrax robustus at the ARP before you were even born, then mate, there is no point in me offering you any advice at all. You may think you know what you are talking about, but your words are a dead give away to how truly ignorant you are of the potential these spiders have for sudden, fast, deliberate movements. 

Statements such as


> Atrax robustus might have potent venom, but they could never be classed as a dangerous animal.


 are completely irresponsible. These *ARE* extremely dangerous spiders, and you don't have to take my word for it, anyone with real experience working with them will tell you so as well. They not a species suitable to be kept as "pets", and only the most experienced Arachnophobes should be considering keeping them.

But what would I know...

Cheers


David


----------



## falcon69 (Jan 29, 2008)

hi Jordan.
I am one of theses few people you talk about that have milked the funnel web spider and I'm not the only one,there would be more people than you think that have milked them,without people like myself and others how do you think they manage to produce the antivenom,and actually there are people who also milk them in the states.as well
what David says is correct .the funnel web is a extremely venomous spider and yes you do need common sense to milk theses spiders why ? because they are dangerous.just as you would need common sense to handle any venomous snake.All spiders are different and have their own personanlities and they can be unpredictable but also in saying that if you milk the same spider for period of time you get to know its little traits,but they are and can be unpredictable and yes they are mobile if need be,
so unless you have ever milked a funnel web worked with funnel webs or cared for them its really hard to say what they are like..


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi David

Ive dealt with Funnel Webs in the past, if only A robustus. They are highly venomous animals but not dangerous in my opinion unless your a half wit. The milking scenario isnt even relavent to the conversation as no one keeping these animals in a recreational sense will be milking them and putting themself in harms way. Obviously regular close contact is going to increase the chances of being bitten but its the same for any venomous animal.

At no time did i recommend people keep them as pets, but merely mentioned 2 more suitable species if he was going to try. I dont think everyone should be keeping them, just as i dont think everyone should be able to deal with venomous snakes. You have to put things into perspective, its a spider in an enclosure. The only time you are at risk is while putting your hands into the enclosure, this in itself does not need to be done regularly or at all with the right tools and some common sense.

Ultimately i didnt ask for your advice, you chose to give it. Theres obviously a difference of opinion and that isnt going to change. True, i may not have had as much experience as you 'oh great one' but that doesnt alter whats plain to see.



> These ARE extremely dangerous spiders, and you don't have to take my word for it, anyone with real experience working with them will tell you so as well.



Yes, they are extremely dangerous if you get bitten. The chances of which are low providing you know the animal is there to start with and arent showing off your new spider to your buddies. Careful and minimal handling is all it takes. Ive kept Atrax, Missulena, Aname, Chenistonia etc. since i was a kid and havent been bitten by a captive animal yet.

All that said, they arent for everyone and if your looking to keep them to compensate for the size of your manhood look elsewhere.
Cheers
Jordan


----------



## bwana (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi All,
We have spent yesterday and today filming with "Bugging with Rudd" and he states that the Northern funnel-web is the most venomous spider in the world. He came all this way especially just to film one. 
He seems to know his stuff and it was great fun!
We also filmed scorpians, centipedes and bird eaters. Plus a few surprises.
Should be on in a few months.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 29, 2008)

falcon69 said:


> hi Jordan.
> I am one of theses few people you talk about that have milked the funnel web spider and I'm not the only one,there would be more people than you think that have milked them,without people like myself and others how do you think they manage to produce the antivenom,and actually there are people who also milk them in the states.as well
> what David says is correct .the funnel web is a extremely venomous spider and yes you do need common sense to milk theses spiders why ? because they are dangerous.just as you would need common sense to handle any venomous snake.All spiders are different and have their own personanlities and they can be unpredictable but also in saying that if you milk the same spider for period of time you get to know its little traits,but they are and can be unpredictable and yes they are mobile if need be,
> so unless you have ever milked a funnel web worked with funnel webs or cared for them its really hard to say what they are like..



Falcon69,

Thats great, im well aware of how antivenene is produced  Read previous post.....

Cheers
Jordan


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 29, 2008)

i was keeping a female funnel web recently in a plastic tub ful of moist dirt out of intrest
she was extremely aggresive
fed her a cicada 
let her go after a few weeks


----------

